# free book - amazon



## happyshopper (Apr 12, 2015)

free on amazon uk at the moment.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HKMN9RW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

(sorry if this has come up before, I have just noticed it)

I have ordered it but can't read it yet, my kindle is missing  suspect a seven year old has been playing with it and left it somewhere 'safe' lol


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 12, 2015)

Here is a free EO book I came across a couple days ago. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VLHDNKU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 12, 2015)

thank you I have got that one as well.


----------

